# box office?



## Ianl (Nov 16, 2000)

whats the deal with the lack of the box office? was looking to watch wrestlemania on sunday night , but there doesnt seem to be any was to order it


----------



## howardmicks (Feb 13, 2011)

Ianl said:


> whats the deal with the lack of the box office? was looking to watch wrestlemania on sunday night , but there doesnt seem to be any was to order it


Another vm f**k up failed to mention when taking up tivo no box office


----------



## Ianl (Nov 16, 2000)

ah! so we've fleeced you for a load of channels you didnt want and removed ones you did. the "deal" is getting even better and the picture quality even worse


----------

